
My brother's last dying wish: to play Total War Three Kingdoms - simonebrunozzi
https://www.reddit.com/r/totalwar/comments/bpgkuo/my_brothers_last_dying_wish_to_play_3_kingdoms/
======
simonebrunozzi
TL;DR: This game is coming out in about a week. A young man with Leukemia
would like to play it as his last wish, but fears that he won't make it to the
launch date.

His brother sends a request for help on Reddit; hours later he's granted a
game key to unlock the game in advance.

One of the best stories on the internet today (despite the sad reality of the
young man's disease).

